# Spouse Visa Financial Requirements



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am working and earning 25k+. So I meet the financial requirement.

However I have no savings.. and pretty much spend all my income on a monthly basis. Especially now as we are preparing for the wedding.

But once the weddings over next month, I will be applying for the spouse visa almost immediately.

Is this ok? So Long as I earn and meet the requirement? There is no concern as to how I spend my salary?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bamgbsa1 said:


> I am working and earning 25k+. So I meet the financial requirement.
> 
> However I have no savings.. and pretty much spend all my income on a monthly basis. Especially now as we are preparing for the wedding.
> 
> ...


This is what the guidance says:

_The purpose is not to draw up a personal financial balance sheet for each couple (outgoings, credit card and other debts, mortgage, etc), but to take £18,600 (or the higher level for children) as a benchmark for financial stability and independence on the part of the partner or the couple._

However,

_Caseworkers have discretion to make further enquiries or request further information or evidence if the financial requirement appears to be met, but where they have concerns about the credibility of the information or evidence submitted and require further information or evidence in order to make a properly evidenced decision on the application._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

So it should help if you can annotate (attach explanatory notes) to your bank statements pointing out exceptional expenditure, such as visa fees, wedding expenses etc, which are one-off and non-recurring.


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

ok thanks.
it looks as though they will question the statements if they have suspicions over the genuinity of them. and want to verify them. rather than taking an in depth look at what you are spending, etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bamgbsa1 said:


> ok thanks.
> it looks as though they will question the statements if they have suspicions over the genuinity of them. and want to verify them. rather than taking an in depth look at what you are spending, etc.


Yes, but I have come across cases where the application was rejected on the ground that the the bank account was always in the red at the end of each month, and they concluded the sponsor wouldn't be able to support the applicant, even though they met the required income level. Hence my suggestion to attach a gloss (comment) on exceptional expenditure.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Mate your worrying me! I applied over a month ago and my husband meet the requirement he's on 22k and all he has into his account when we applied was just over 2k cos he's been spending money to come and see me and he stated tha in his support letter and also mentioned he bought a new car and his mum and dad gave him 2k and they explained that in a letter too and that was like 3-4 monyh before we applied.so please tell me were fine!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mous.am said:


> Mate your worrying me! I applied over a month ago and my husband meet the requirement he's on 22k and all he has into his account when we applied was just over 2k cos he's been spending money to come and see me and he stated tha in his support letter and also mentioned he bought a new car and his mum and dad gave him 2k and they explained that in a letter too and that was like 3-4 monyh before we applied.so please tell me were fine!


As you have explained the exceptional nature of certain expenditure, I think you will be ok.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Think??its sure thing cos only flights cost over £500 plus accomodation which over £300 each time and on top of that spending money..and am unemployed so


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mous.am said:


> Think??its sure thing cos only flights cost over £500 plus accomodation which over £300 each time and on top of that spending money..and am unemployed so


Your employment status doesn't matter. Provided your sponsor earns the required amount, you'll be fine. And you have explained some exceptional, one-off expenditure in your supporting documents.


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

Hoping so,got 50 to wait so finger crossed for me


----------



## mous.am (Sep 28, 2012)

50 days*


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

When I read the supporting Docs provided on the Home Office website “State of intent: Family Migration – June 2012 : it states


“The Government recognises that £18,600 is not a determinant of a couple’s eligibility for income-related benefits in every case. There is no single number which can provide this, but a single threshold provides clarity and simplicity, consistent with a fair, transparent and predictable immigration system. At this level of income, we can be reasonably assured that the sponsor or the couple have sufficient means to support themselves independently and to enable the migrant partner’s integration. “

More Significantly in this case:
*
“The Government is not looking to draw up a personal financial balance sheet for each sponsor (outgoings, credit card and other debts, mortgage, etc), but taking £18,600 as a benchmark for financial stability and independence on the part of the sponsor or the couple. “*

So to me this means, that regardless of if you are using all your salary each month, or saving it all each month. It should not really matter how your account is ran, so long as you are earning over £18,600. Now I can appreciate what you are saying Joppa. But from this I am just reading “in black and white” that I should not worry too much that my accounts are empty.

Because if indeed they question my account usage and all. Then it doesn’t look food for me. 


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bamgbsa1 said:


> When I read the supporting Docs provided on the Home Office website “State of intent: Family Migration – June 2012 : it states
> 
> 
> “The Government recognises that £18,600 is not a determinant of a couple’s eligibility for income-related benefits in every case. There is no single number which can provide this, but a single threshold provides clarity and simplicity, consistent with a fair, transparent and predictable immigration system. At this level of income, we can be reasonably assured that the sponsor or the couple have sufficient means to support themselves independently and to enable the migrant partner’s integration. “
> ...


I know all about your quotation and what it says, but UKBA has turned down applications when it appeared, from financial information, there wasn't enough money left over to support the applicant. Now it doesn't say so in black and white, but knowing how UKBA works as I do, officers have considerable discretion in passing or rejecting applications under the overall principles of credibility and practicality, and balance of probabilities. So they could say, 'While you appear to meet the minimum financial requirement, but on balance of probabilities, it seems you do not have enough financial resources to support the applicant, and on that basis I am rejecting your application, according to sections X and Y of immigration rules.'


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow.. thats not very good. And not very promising for me then. 
I need to try and justify my accounts then right.

thanks mate.


----------



## shankal (Oct 3, 2012)

hi, i'm just wondering how much money should leave in my current bank account? my income is around £1570 and out outgoing (bills) around 700. so what is the best amount to leave in the bank for balance?

coz i have been using the overdraft last four month by £150 max £170 all of them get paid in time and its arrange overdraft, 
the last bank statment in september no overdraft,

i'm not going to use it again as i'm applying soon in 3 month, in that time i will have the lastes four months bank statment with good balance right, 
can these previous bank statment got overdraft in it affect my application?
thanks


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe that the limit of £18,600 given is a benchmark by the Govt. To basically say that once you are married and 1 partner is earning this figure you both have no access to the state for benefits.

Therefore once you show that this limit has been met, there is no way u the sponsor or partner can claim from the state.

is that the aim of the financial requirement? or what else is it to prove?!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It doesn't set out to prove anything as such, other than the quote as stated (financial stability and independence can be assumed for any sponsor earning at least this much) . The government also recognises that this isn't of course true in all cases; it's an unfair figure for a couple with no housing costs whatsoever, yet for others, it's a woefully unrealistic amount to live on in quite a few areas of the UK). The government knows this but wanted a single figure of reference with which to simplify the system.

There were three figures proposed by committee for the government to consider when reviewing the rules (the lowest was £18,600 and the highest being something like £26,500 or thereabouts). We truly expected the highest given the government's stance on reducing net migration greatly before 2015 and their seeming inability to reduce the 250,000 net figure by any amount whatsoever despite this stance. To our surprise, the government still adopted the lowest of the three figures - and that's how £18,600 came about.


----------



## Inaya (Oct 12, 2012)

could someone please tell me if i can or cannot take working tax credit or child taax credit if i am a lone mother at this time earning 19000 from two jobs.i had informed the tax people i wish to appy for my husbands visa in near future therefore i dnt want ant funds, they said its my right. please tell me what is the best thing to do? coz i only take these gunds to help with child care as i dnt have any otheer choice when im working two jobs


----------



## Inaya (Oct 12, 2012)

could someone please tell me if i can or cannot take working tax credit or child taax credit if i am a lone mother at this time earning 19000 from two jobs.i had informed the tax people i wish to appy for my husbands visa in near future therefore i dnt want ant funds, they said its my right. please tell me what is the best thing to do? coz i only take these gunds to help with child care as i dnt have any otheer choice when im working two jobs


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Inaya said:


> could someone please tell me if i can or cannot take working tax credit or child taax credit if i am a lone mother at this time earning 19000 from two jobs.i had informed the tax people i wish to appy for my husbands visa in near future therefore i dnt want ant funds, they said its my right. please tell me what is the best thing to do? coz i only take these gunds to help with child care as i dnt have any otheer choice when im working two jobs


Yes, you can, as you are entitled to them, and it won't affect your sponsorship for your husband's visa. Remember anything you get under those benefits doesn't count towards the financial requirement, but provided you are earning enough from your jobs it doesn't matter.


----------



## sheldon1 (Nov 25, 2012)

I was most interested in these responses regarding the financial requirement. I have researched many forums such as this one. And i cannot find one applicant that has been refused a spouse visa(under new rules) for been overdrawn. or been in the red constantly etc. However there has been cases that i have come across that have used overdrawn,overdraft as a secondry reason to refuse a visa. As long as you can back up your overspending whatever the reason. You will not be refused a visa.


----------

